# Kenwood's Journal.



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

Gonna Start Clean Bulking some more   Weight today is 183lbs. Goal: 195lbs and a lil more ripped. cals starting w/: 3500cals. Workout program: Pull/Push/Legs. Todays Workout: 9-25-06. Reps: 8,6,4 STRICT REPS! Weight x Reps 

*Bentover Rows:* 
*135lbsx8
155lbsx6
185lbsx4*

*One Arm Row:*
*70lbsx8
100lbsx6
120lbsx4*

*Widegrip Pullups:*
*Bwx8
bw+10lbsx6
bw+15lbsx4*

*Chinups:*
*bw+5lbsx8
bw+15lbsx6
bw+15lbsx4*

*Seated hammer curls:*
*20lbsx8
20lbsx8
20lbsx10*

great workout! took no-xplode& nitrix& CEE pre-workout and CEE post workout


----------



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

*9-26-06*

*No Workout Today  .   ..sore though

only supps today were: IML CEE*


----------



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

*Tomorrows workout will be Push. Can't Wait!  *


----------



## kenwood (Sep 26, 2006)

*Goals:
1.Get as much Mass as i can!
2.Get as Ripped as i can!
3.Get As Strong as i can!

Hellz Yeah  

Gonna Fucking acheive these goals and nothings stopping me *


----------



## kenwood (Sep 27, 2006)

*9-27-06*

*Today was Push workout. 1st time ever doing a push workout on wednesday  . it was a great workout. here it is*

Push-
*Bench: *
*145lbsx8
185lbsx6
225lbsx4*

*Db Presses:*
*70lbsx8
90lbsx6
100lbsx4 P.R*

*Incline DB presses:*
*70lbsx8
80lbsx6
90lbsx4 P.R*

*Seated OH presses(bb):*
*95lbsx8
105lbsx4
(my weakest bodypart  )*

*Dips:*
*Bw+50lbsx8
Bw+80lbsx3*

*Skullcrushers:*
*60lbsx8
60lbsx10*
*
Pre workout: IML CEE, No-xplode, Nitrix.  Post: IML CEE & Nitrix*


----------



## kenwood (Sep 27, 2006)

I Like how this routine is set up. mon- pull, wed- push, and fri- legs


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 27, 2006)

Great w/o my Friend!!!


----------



## kenwood (Sep 27, 2006)

Archangel said:


> Great w/o my Friend!!!



thanks my friend  . i had to rig the 100lb db's lol. w/ 2 25lb reg plates and 2 25lb oly plates. it was hard picking it off the floor w/ 1arm and heaving it up onto my knee lol.  heres what it looked like lmao. i need to get a set of oly adjustable db's. below     ... i felt like i coulda repped out 6reps on the 100lb db presses but i just did 4 lol.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 27, 2006)

*Note To Self-* *Get Fucking Diet Down!*


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

9-28-06

no workout.  supps: IML CEE.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2006)

kenwood said:


> *Goals:
> 1.Get as much Mass as i can!
> 2.Get as Ripped as i can!
> 3.Get As Strong as i can!
> ...



ok, but which one first?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> ok, but which one first?



first would be mass and strength. (clean bulking over winter) then next feb-march start cutting.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2006)

tell me about your avg daily diet...


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

well i usually have 2 shakes(in the morning and after workout) and 2-3cans of tuna and olive oil and broccolii and a handful of nuts in 1-2meals and 3-4 tablespoons of PB aday and mom usually cooks steak or chicken(skinless) on the grill. before bed lowfat cottage cheese(usually a cup). also an apple and a couple bananas(throughout the day).

so usually 5-6meals aday.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 28, 2006)

Are you sure your at 3500 hundred cals?

How much do you weigh?


----------



## kenwood (Sep 28, 2006)

i'm not sure howmany cals i'm at, but i know i'm getting a pretty big amount of cals i'm sure haha.  i weigh 183lbs @ 5'5-6".


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

workout today was legs  ...
just did some deads up to 365lbs and then stopped.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> ok, but which one first?




He will get big on Mondays and Fridays, strong on Wednesdays and Saturdays, and ripped on Tuesdays and Thursdays.  

Nice weights kenwood.  

Oops, almost forgot...Stay in school.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks Dale  .  next week i'm switching to this kinda routine:

Monday: fullbody push
tuesday: fullbody pull
wed: cardio
thurs: mondays
fri: tuesdays
sat and sunday: cardio


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

soo each muscle is worked 2x's aweek instead of one. i hope it goes aswell as planned  . cardio 3x's a week starting at 15min and each week add 3-5min.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

getting as active as i can.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 29, 2006)

Take at least 1 day completely off, son.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 29, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Take at least 1 day completely off, son.



lol ok then it will be sunday  ..


----------



## SuperFlex (Sep 29, 2006)

kenwood said:


> lol ok then it will be sunday  ..


 
lazy ass...


----------



## Witchblade (Sep 30, 2006)

Yeah, taking a day off is for pussies. Real men train with weights everyday and just fuck cardio.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 30, 2006)

9-30-06.... no workout- its saturday.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

getting ready to workout.


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

*10/1/06*

*push*

*Incline db press:*
*50x8
80x6
90x4*

*Flat db press*
*80x8
90x6
100x4*

*Bench:* 
*185x8
225x6
245x1(pretty light)*

*Dips:* 
*Bwx12
Bwx12
Bwx16*

*Them 1 things Mike told me to do: 10lbsx8(2sets(each arm) )

supps: MP, CEE, Nitro4, caffeine*


----------



## mike456 (Oct 1, 2006)

hey watsip, workouts lookin good, but how come you aren't doing overhead presses, just because you arent good at them, doesnt mean you shouldnt do them, it means you should work on them more!, GL


----------



## kenwood (Oct 1, 2006)

mike456 said:


> hey watsip, workouts lookin good, but how come you aren't doing overhead presses, just because you arent good at them, doesnt mean you shouldnt do them, it means you should work on them more!, GL



i decided to skip em this time .


----------



## KEFE (Dec 10, 2006)

Did kenwood get banned?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes hes gone.


----------

